# Newbie here



## boxerbill77 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all. Im new to aquariums. First tank I set up is a 55 gallon. I have a question. I was sold this fish last night as a ( correct me if im wrong) Golden Compressicep.. He is all white, and looks like he is getting some tiger like black stripes on his body. Im told he will get gold in color, with blue eyes. He is currently about 4" long. Can someone show me a pic of what this guy will look like?

My set up is a Aqueon 55 gallon with Aquatop CF 300 canister filter with the standard Aqueon HOB 75 filter as well.


----------



## boxerbill77 (Feb 3, 2017)

Im trying to post a pic of what this guy looks like currently but cant figure out how to do so.. Working on it as we speak.


----------



## boxerbill77 (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It would appear as though you have been sold a Petenia splendida. They grow to 16". Not the right fish for your tank, not to mention it will eat all of your tetras. You've got a weird stocking mix, of some incompatible fish. Which ones are the ones you'd like to keep the most?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2328 <- Profile to your fish.


----------



## boxerbill77 (Feb 3, 2017)

He is suppose to be known as the Golden Snook... This is what my fish store is telling me... Does that help?


----------



## boxerbill77 (Feb 3, 2017)

Im new so I threw a bunch of cheap fish in there. From what im learning though, Im liking the African cichlids even though I have a south American cichlid in the tank as well ( red spotted golden severum). im told the neon tetras and small cheap fish I purchased will be gone when I get home.. I learned not to waste money on the $2 $3 $4 fish


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

boxerbill77 said:


> He is suppose to be known as the Golden Snook... This is what my fish store is telling me... Does that help?


I've already told you what the fish is. :wink: It isn't African either...


----------



## boxerbill77 (Feb 3, 2017)

I guess im going to take him back or give him away then. He was only $20 thanks for your help good sir :thumb:


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Also, if you could when you post, put something more meaningful in the topic line. Don't just say "Newbie Here", say "Need Help With Fish ID".

I don't mean to be critical but you will get more helpful answers from knowledgeable people that way. On busy days everyone does not have time to open every post.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum! I'll move your post to General Aquaria.


----------

